# WATERPUMP



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7545 



Manfred Diel


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, 
very nice. I am frequently browsing through this really interesting forum. Obviously in Germany our hobby is in many cases carried forward by young mechanical engineering students trying out their ideas. Unfortunately no drawings for this nice little pump


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

That is very cool  I too wish there were plans for it. It looks like Florian has CAD plans for his design. I wonder if he will put them out. 

Roger


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, Florian will post the drawing when he has finished them - he obviously worked the other way around  I'm hopeful about the plans, because I hope he is incouraged by all the interest


----------



## Belpaire (Feb 15, 2008)

I saw that on the buntbahn page, that is exciting. While I am sure the construction of these is not simple, with lots of little parts, I would give a try at making one. 

Roger


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Is that a steam powered water pump? I have toyed with the idea of building a steam powered water pump to look like an air compressor. This looks pretty close, but the big square valve boxes would have to go.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Check this one out....2nd photo down 

http://64.233.179.104/translate_c?h...order=asc&highlight=dampfspeisepumpe&start=10


----------



## Reed (Jan 7, 2008)

What webpage / program is being used to translate the webpage from German into English? I would love to know. 

Thank you, 
Reed 
SA#240


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Google translator


----------



## Reed (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you again. 

Reed 
SA #240


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

See a video clip of the finished pump: 
http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/download.php?id=4139 
or a photo: 
http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7545&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=50 
This beats an electric pump or a flower sprayer any day.... 
Regards


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

I want one!!!! If the maker is taking any orders,I am in Manfred Diel


----------



## tony23 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have one of those on my 5" Maid of Kent, it's a Donkey Pump mine has an oil displacement reservoir with it but I have never seen one in Gauge1. 

Tony


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi, 
the builder of the tiny steam operated water pump got in touch with me. He considers building/selling a mini series if he gets 5+ orders. If you are interested, please send me a PM, I'll forward it to him. I am in no way connected to him, I just act as human mail server... 
A video clip of the pump mounted on a loco can be seen here: 
http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7545&postdays=0&postorder=desc&start=0 
Regards


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Is there a photo someplace that would show the size of this pump? I can tell from the photos on that site that it is "small" but I really cannot tell just how small. Is it appropriate only for something in the 1:20 scale or larger or could it be even smaller? I AM interested, but not sure at what price my interest might wander off.


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HMeinhold on 06/05/2008 1:23 PM
Hi, 
the builder of the tiny steam operated water pump got in touch with me. He considers building/selling a mini series if he gets 5+ orders. If you are interested, please send me a PM, I'll forward it to him. I am in no way connected to him, I just act as human mail server... 
A video clip of the pump mounted on a loco can be seen here: 
http://www.buntbahn.de/modellbau/viewtopic.php?t=7545&postdays=0&postorder=desc&start=0 
Regards



Henner:

Could you ask him the price assuming he gets orders for 5? What price if he got orders for 10+?


Chris


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Given some more details, would purchase several. 
Keep us informed


----------



## jrobnett (May 17, 2008)

Very interesting ... I've been relegated to thinking much smaller lately (pondering bit and pieces) 
and re-reading Yoder and Wharen's "Locomotive Valves and Valve Gears". Making something 
like this is more within my time/labor constraints.... 

I have to say I found the google translation of the first post fascinating: 

From: http://translate.google.com/transla...iewtopic.php?t=7545&hl=en&ie=UTF8&sl=de&tl=en 

"The following figures show the final stage of the disease. Anfälle von Konstruktionswut und 
Verkleinerungssucht begleiten die Krankheit und führen zu immer neuen Ideen und Lösungen. 
Konstruktionswut and seizures of narcotic reduction accompany the disease and lead to new 
ideas and solutions." 

Yep ... live steam widgets like this are definitely a contagious disease leading to new ideas. 

James


----------



## HMeinhold (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 06/05/2008 3:35 PM
Is there a photo someplace that would show the size of this pump? I can tell from the photos on that site that it is "small" but I really cannot tell just how small. Is it appropriate only for something in the 1:20 scale or larger or could it be even smaller? I AM interested, but not sure at what price my interest might wander off.



The size of the pump: 
Height 47mm not counting the screw heads (49.5mm incl. screw heads) 
Diameter 15mm. 
Regards


----------



## Pauli (Jan 3, 2008)

I just feel I "must have" one of these! :-D 

I don't think the demand will be less than 10 pieces... but would it really be enjoyable to make any more than 5-10 pieces?!? Also, unless the builder uses CNC operated machinery, and does a much longer production run (100 pieces or more), I guess there will be no discernable decrease in production cost. 

When this discussion started at the buntbahn forum, I mailed Mr Regner, suggesting he pick up production of a steam waterpump. However, he doesen't like writing mails, so I guess I will call him up and ask what he thinks of the idea. He's more of an action man, so so I would not be surprised if he allready is constructing a steam water pump ;-) 

As to cost, in my view / guess, the pump is technically comparable to Regners smallest twin ossilating ship machines, with a list prices of Euro 200 (=USD 315). One may have to add the cost of a lubricator, adding between 12 to 40 Euros (=18-65 USD). 

Although I will presumably not be a cheap accessory, I still think it would add enough operating fun to justify the cost! After all, you would now operate a second steam engine at the same time, so that ought to give twice the fun?!?! :-D


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

I just received an email back from Roland. $500ea for the pump. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Does he plan to offer the drawings for sale or to download??


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

[email protected] Ask him. Please let us know his answer.


----------

